# fishing from a kayak....



## beach_chic (Sep 1, 2007)

seems to be awesome. I think I would really enjoy paddling around, getting a tan, and catching a fish or two. I got a truck that I could put it in the back. Are kayaks too heavy for one person to put in the back of a truck? Im sure all you guys have no problem but Im a little more petite. I think that if I got one end of it on the tailgate I should be able to push it in there. I live in Williamsburg Virginia, so is there a place around here that sells kayaks? Im thinking a used one will be better for me. Maybe by next summer I will be out there wrestling with some puppy drum like the guys I see on here Well, thats it for now, I was going to go the beach but looks like we might get some bad weather soon from this tropical storm.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

you should be able to lift the kayak just fine...

my mom took my kayak out for a ride the other day, and she loaded it into our z71 by herself no problem..

she's only 5'5 and like 120lbs at the most. so if she can lift a 12' yak, im pretty sure you can.



Jesse


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

beach_chic said:


> seems to be awesome. I think I would really enjoy paddling around, getting a tan, and catching a fish or two. I got a truck that I could put it in the back. Are kayaks too heavy for one person to put in the back of a truck? Im sure all you guys have no problem but Im a little more petite. I think that if I got one end of it on the tailgate I should be able to push it in there. I live in Williamsburg Virginia, so is there a place around here that sells kayaks? Im thinking a used one will be better for me. Maybe by next summer I will be out there wrestling with some puppy drum like the guys I see on here Well, thats it for now, I was going to go the beach but looks like we might get some bad weather soon from this tropical storm.


Beach chic, the closest yak place to th Burg I know of is Appomatix River Co, they are behind the Super Kmart off of Victory Blvd in NN.

Appomattox River Co.
Village Shops at Kiln Creek
211 E. Village Avenue
YORKTOWN, VA 23693
Phone: (757) 890-0500
Website: www.paddleva.com


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

beach_chic said:


> seems to be awesome. I think I would really enjoy paddling around, getting a tan, and catching a fish or two. I got a truck that I could put it in the back. Are kayaks too heavy for one person to put in the back of a truck? Im sure all you guys have no problem but Im a little more petite. I think that if I got one end of it on the tailgate I should be able to push it in there. I live in Williamsburg Virginia, so is there a place around here that sells kayaks? Im thinking a used one will be better for me. Maybe by next summer I will be out there wrestling with some puppy drum like the guys I see on here Well, thats it for now, I was going to go the beach but looks like we might get some bad weather soon from this tropical storm.


If you decide to put in the back of the truck and not use cradles or something... and have too much yak sticking out the back, here's a suggestion.

$30 truck extender from Harbor Freight, pool noodle for cushion, and some carpet... all zip tied on. 


















.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

BB ... I have to give it to you ... you and RR really do apply your brainpower in making the best out of most situations. Nice work on the extender !!

Beach_Chic ... I do not have a yak (yet) and even though I am a guy I am short and challenged at time by a bad back. I can maneuver and lift the yak without much problems. From what I hear the biggest issus is getting the yak from the truck to the launch area. You can get a set of wheels (someone will provide a pic I am sure) that you rest the yak on one end then you take the other. It lets you roll the yak down to the beach or wherever you are launching. 

What side of VA are you on (Eastern Shore or Western?) Either way of you are south (away from Loudon/Fairfax) you have access to alot of nice yakking areas with specs and reds and founder. All up and down the bay on both sides.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

cygnus-x1 said:


> BB ... I have to give it to you ... you and RR really do apply your brainpower in making the best out of most situations. Nice work on the extender !!


Thanks. 

I need to expand on the above by saying that I only use the extender when going to the water by the house. I wouldn't use it on the road because of the open liftgate and exhaust. Would work pretty good on a pickup.

Another good thing, and the reason I did it originally, is that it's a piece of cake to lift the yak up on it. After a long day on the water, those high cradles can be a bear by yourself. (Remember, I'm Tuna's age. )
.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Lordly knows I am old, fat and weak so when I go out I usally go with someone *good excuse to have help* :redface: and starting off it never hurts to go out with others just in case, plus I always find it more fun to have others around so we can poke and make fun of the other or have them get the stuff out of the back of my yak or take pics. of my big fish 

So never think you have to do this all by yourself and besides I know these guys and they are always just looking for an excuse to go fishing.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

hey beach chic,
I got a used kayak I might be willing to part with. Im within 1 1/2 hours of you. Send me a private message if your interested.


----------



## beach_chic (Sep 1, 2007)

Ok, glad they are not heavy. Hey Cdog, thanks for that link I will have to go check that out. And I like the idea you have Bubbablue. My truck has a hitch on the back so all I would need to do is buy the extender.


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

HAH! I'm closer then Marstang and I have a spare OK Caper I can let go for 250. I was transporting it in a pickup with 6' bed; just put it the tail on the bed, the front on the tailgate then tie it down. Never fell out. 

Most SOT 'yaks are between 45-55 lbs, so you shouldn't have much trouble with them I'd imagine.


----------



## ibboone (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey beach There is a kayak fishing club in williamsburg. fishyaker.com It's a good place to learn a few things about kayaking and some good people to fish with.


Dan:fishing:


----------

